# FTA receiver recommendations



## Mark40930

Hi all, I know it's been awhile since I visited this site, but other things have been occurring of late.
I plan on getting my FTA system up and running and I just wanted to know if the Pansat 2700 and/or the Viewsat Ultra V2 VS2000 receivers are capable of doing blind search. I want to make sure I have this feature in whatever receiver I pick and I am endeavoring to keep the receiver cost under about $150. 
Looking forward to everyone's replies and recommendations. Thanks!

Mark


----------



## jeffgbailey

Pansat...yes...works really good
Viewsat...unknown...heard both good & bad

Visionsat has a PVR capable unit and the blind scan is pretty good...they're under 100 bucks new on Ebay


----------



## Mark40930

Not interested in recording just need a regular receiver, but thanks for your suggestions, Jeff.


----------



## PTown

I've read Coolsat X000 units are great for FTA. No personal experience however.


----------



## sattec

coolsat good, viewsat bad...if echostar hates coolsat, I love it. I'm an RTN head.


----------



## FTA Michael

I had a Pansat 2500 that did blind search very well. I had even better luck with my Fortec Mercury II, which was recently discontinued but is still available on eBay for less than $100. In between, I had a Traxis DBS-4550, and it also did a decent job with blind search.

Now I'm wrestling with a Pansat HD 9200. The blind search is still pretty good, but the rest of the receiver feels like an engineering beta way too often. I sure wish Fortec would market a HD receiver here!


----------



## jeffgbailey

michael

what version software is in it? I know 1205 is good but 1216 (the supposed newest) is really bad and has lots of hiccups (mainly channels saying "scrambled" when they are not)


----------



## T_N_T

Has anyone used a Coolsat 8100 HD w/PVR and how do you like it?


----------



## Davenlr

I tried flashing the old software back to my 9200HD and it wouldn't run...Can you not go backwards? Getting sick of scrambled or bad channel messages, and now I'm getting a bad hum from the audio out and red/green hum bars on component outputs (hdmi still clear so far)...probably the power supply failing. Emailed Panarex two weeks ago, no answer yet.


----------



## FTA Michael

jeffgbailey said:


> what version software is in it? I know 1205 is good but 1216 (the supposed newest) is really bad and has lots of hiccups (mainly channels saying "scrambled" when they are not)


I've got 1215 (July 11 2008). The release notes on 1216 didn't indicate any of the problems I've been seeing, so I'll wait to update.


----------



## sadoun

The Mercury II has been replaced with the DYNAMIC. The same receiver guts, only the outside shell is different.

Mercury III receiver will be out 1st-2nd qtr 2009. Also NEW Fortec HD Receiver will be available as well around that time.


----------



## PTown

Still waiting for a AIO HD unit.
S2+blindscan, 8psk, 4:2:2, etc. wouldn't that be nice!


----------



## hyedipin

Which one would your prefer/recommend?

Sonicview 360 Premier STATIONARY + 79 cm Winegard Dish+ Dual Linear LNB + 1GB USB Drive - $220 ($40 Extra for Elite version, with 2 tuners)

Conaxsat Nano PVR STATIONARY + 79 cm Winegard Dish+ Dual Linear LNB - $225

Fortec Star Mercury II Stationary + 79 cm Winegard Dish+ Dual Linear LNB - $180 (no PVR)


----------



## FTA Michael

I have a Mercury II, and I just love its performance. No DVR, but very solid.

I haven't tried the other two. If their DVR is as flaky as my Pansat 9200's, you won't be missing much. Then again, maybe they've got good DVRs.


----------



## Davenlr

I took my eSATA drive off my Directv dvr, and plugged it into the Pansat, and the Pansat wont even recognize it. Its "supposed" to be a new enough unit not to have to be returned for a mod, but appears not. Hauppauge HDPVR works GREAT with it tho.


----------



## PTown

Davenlr said:


> I took my eSATA drive off my Directv dvr, and plugged it into the Pansat, and the Pansat wont even recognize it. Its "supposed" to be a new enough unit not to have to be returned for a mod, but appears not. Hauppauge HDPVR works GREAT with it tho.


May be a formatting issue or propriety directv thing.


----------



## hyedipin

Thank You Michael.


----------



## Gray1

my vote for the Fortec Merc II...its a great reciever


----------



## sadoun

The Fortec Mercury II receiver is a great and reliable receiver, but no longer available. It was replaced by the Fortec Dynamic.

The Dynamic is basically a Mercury II receiver, but with a new front panel design. The menu and inside guts the same.

http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Order/Receivers/FTA_Free_to_Air_Receivers_Satellite.htm


----------



## MentalMidget

Traxis has some pretty decent receivers for the cost. Great for people starting into FTA.


----------



## Mark40930

Well hopefully things will start coming together this summer, and should have a stationary 36" setup, unless I manage to stumble across a 8' C/Ku dual LNB dish.


----------



## hyedipin

hyedipin said:


> Which one would your prefer/recommend?
> 
> Sonicview 360 Premier STATIONARY + 79 cm Winegard Dish+ Dual Linear LNB + 1GB USB Drive - $220 ($40 Extra for Elite version, with 2 tuners)
> 
> Conaxsat Nano PVR STATIONARY + 79 cm Winegard Dish+ Dual Linear LNB - $225
> 
> Fortec Star Mercury II Stationary + 79 cm Winegard Dish+ Dual Linear LNB - $180 (no PVR)


I ended up buying Visionsat IV200 PVR, it already arrived, I am just trying to figure out if I should buy a satellite finder or if I should just bring a small TV and the receiver with me to the roof and do it there.

Any pointers for those trying to catch a sat using receiver alone?


----------



## FTA Michael

On your receiver, pick (or enter) a strong transponder on the satellite you want to try to get. Get that pole plumb, mount the dish, add the LNB, use your compass and elevation readings to point it where you think you're supposed to, then see if you've got a whisper of signal quality. If not, move the dish slowly left-right, then up-down until you do. Then fine-tune the dish to maximize signal quality and tighten it up!


----------



## hyedipin

I just would like to update everyone, I was able to setup my visionsat.
To those who plan on setting up FTA system on their own, I have just one suggestion: HAVE PATIENCE! I spend 3 days on the roof, first day hooking it up, second day locking on to a satellite (it was the wrong one, but I got picture :hurah and 3rd day adjusting the dish so I could lock on the sat I wanted...  Finally I was able to get it set up. 

Honestly, it is not as difficult as people might think, if you know where to point, and if you follow the instructions on forum like this one and others out there (not sure if it is OK to name sites, so I won't) and follow dishpointer and lyngsat, you can do it too.

 (Happy!)


----------



## Mark40930

I got the Pansat 2700A off of eBay for 30 bucks, appears to be in working order, just need to check the software version to see if it needs to be upgraded.


----------



## PTown

Mark40930 said:


> I got the Pansat 2700A off of eBay for 30 bucks, appears to be in working order, just need to check the software version to see if it needs to be upgraded.


Old reliable. Not super fancy but rock solid.


----------

